# Is ivf killing women?



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

My cousin, who is a homeopath, has posted this on her ********. I find it a bit worrying, because it misses so much and seems to make an argument by by-passing a few key points. In my time on FF I have only come across one sad situation where a lady who had been on my thread previously had died from cancer, but I tend to think that I have made 'friends' with so many people on here, and that in any community of women of this age group which is so large, statistically this could have happened anyway. My cousin says she is researching this issue - I hope that by posting this she hasn't terrified people. But I would be interested to hear your thoughts/experiences so that I can pass them back to her.

http://www.homeopathyworld.com/blog/infertility-treatments-and-cancer/

Thanks - Bangles xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't say I'm surprised by the suggestion that there might be a link between IVF and cancer, I seem to recall reading other similar articles - although as far as I am aware there isn't any research to confirm this (or not as the case may be)

It is something I was a little worried about before (and during) IVF, but then again, cancer affects so many people that I suppose I rationalised it that way (and let's face it, I wanted a family and although not prepared to do absolutely anything, I was certainly prepared to take a few risks...)

In terms of feedback I found these sentences particularly frustrating and, I suspect, untrue:
_If you are experiencing infertility, please weigh carefully the risks and benefits of conventional fertility treatment. In many instances small changes to your diet and lifestyle are all that are needed_

If small changes to diet and lifestyle were all that were needed, there wouldn't be so many people having IVF would there? Yes, maybe a better diet/weightloss/no smoking etc can help some people conceive more easily, but sadly infertility is not so easily 'cured' as that

The article makes much of a few high profile cases where women died of cancer not long after having babies through IVF/fertility tx, but what about all the hundreds (maybe more?) of women who die of cancer after having babies naturally? Seemed a bit biased to me....

Do come back and let us know what your cousin's research unearths - could be very interesting 

Suitcase
x


----------



## ~Lindz~ (Mar 17, 2010)

If it's any help I've found three independent studies which have shown that there is no greater risk of cancer in women undergoing IVF compared to the general population. One thing the studies did note is that women suffering from infertility do have a slightly increased risk of ovarian or uterine cancer, but obviously that could be linked to their infertility.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673699052034

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0140673695916873

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0015028201029867

Hope this puts people's minds at rest.

Lindz x

/links


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

yes.. there have been several large scale follow up studies which have found no significant risk.

I think the article is scaremongering and its quite obvious that a lot of us ladies on here wouldn't have a snowball's chance in an oven of getting pg without ICSI/IVF etc - lifestyle factors can make a big difference if you are just a borderline case, but not if you have combinations of tricky issues to deal with.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Quite interesting, although when you take things forward a bit there are lots of other things that need to be taken into consideration like an individuals past medical history, family history, lifestyle, Health and well being of the individual, to name but a few, that could contribute to cancer. Just keeping an open mind really    x


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

The you Lindz for your post, it alleyed my concerns after reading the article. 

My best friends sister was diagnosed with breast cancer 3 months afer having her second child after 5 years secondary infertility.  She had not had IVF but had many months on clomid. She is fighting it now. 

My step sister died of breast cancer after having no fertility probs, but she did have her youngest in her early forties. Soon after that her husband left her. My mother in convinced her cancer was triggered by the immense shock she recieved when this happened. 

If one in 5 of us are going to get breast cancer at some point then it is difficult to unpick resons why. Is it having children late in life? Does it affect ladies having IVF in their twenties as much? 

What worries me, is that with my 34K breasts i cannot even begin to properly check, so if it gets me it is likely to be too late by the time i find out. 

I think one thing to worry about taking is Humera, it reduces your bodies own ability to fight off cancer cells, Peny at Serum refuses to use it, yet it is prescribed by many doctors in the UK for immune issues. 

Food for thought, thank you


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Bangles 
This seems to back up what Agate and others have said. In fact this study seems to show a lower case of cancer in ivf patients http://www.hcplive.com/blogs/The_Womens_Cancer_Blog/1110/Does_IVF_Cause_an_Increased_Risk_of_Cancer
Someone I know (not very well) told me her dh refused to consider ivf because as a cancer researcher he did not want her risking it. This freaked me out_ initially but not enough to stop having one last oe attempt _
_I do think the blog is scare mongoring_
_Anna_

/links


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Different cancers have so many different possible risk factors and causes that I don't think that anyone at this stage could say anything conclusively. 
With so many variable causes and risk factors associated with different cancers there wouldnt be a way to know for sure. 

For example there are genetic links associated with some cancers (breast cancer for example runs in familes often) then surely they would need to take also into account one persons genetic history and cancer histories withion their family which may make the statistics scewed in the first place for example did the  parents have ivf treatment in the first place because the female had cancer that had to be treated first and they had had eggs frozen to use later in preparation for radiation treatment. Issues like this would throw out the validilty of the reasearch anyway.

This does read a bit like a self promotion for someones line of work and in that case you can always find research to support what you want to say and doing that is completely different then someone who collects different research to support two sides of an argument and then draw some conclusions from weighing up different and at times opposing views.


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't read the initial article, but I really think the evidence about most cancers is that they are multi-factorial, some have strong genetic links, others have environmental factors implicated etc. I don't think you can point to any particular factor (apart from high doses of radiation and exposure to known toxins such as asbestos, coal dust, etc) as THE cause. It may be that some of the drugs used in infertility treatment might increase risks (marginally) for some women, but probably not as much as smoking. However, I am much more inclined to believe that if there was significant evidence it would be clear by now. 
It wouldn't surprise me if those suffering from infertility didn't have slightly higher risks of some cancers, because of the *infertility*, not because of the *treatment* - eg breastfeeding is meant to offer protection against (or a lowering of risk of) some cancers. The BF police give you a load of reasons why you should do it - babies immune system, easier in the long run, improves babies IQ, reduces your risk of certain cancers.... (sorry, I refer to 'BF police' because although I have happily and successfully breastfed, I am aware that in some areas women are put under great pressure and feel very guilty if they either cannot or chose not to breastfeed) If you can't get pregnant, breastfeeding is a bit bloody difficult, so you don't get to reduce your risks that way.
I think that greater awareness of the scope and meaning of research studies, and greater insight into scientific methodology and research principles, should be taught in schools, and certainly compulsory before people start conducting what they think is 'scientific' research, but is selecting unrepresentative groups. 
Cutting out alcohol for the best part of 7 years on my journey may also have had an impact on my cancer risks; but the weight gain will probably balance that out... I think I will focus on trying to eat my five-a-day, and not worrying about the treatments I have had!

Wishing health and happiness to all
Elinor x


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe there's research out there that shows that woman who didn't have children or had them at a later age are more prone to certain types of cancer (ovary, breast and womb) so I take the view that any potential threat from ivf is outweighed by the risk of not having children at all.

To conduct proper scientific research into whether ivf _causes _cancer then the fact that many ivf woman are in the slightly older age bracket when they first have a child (so more liable to the above cancers) needs to be factored in along with any genetic factors. I suspect this is why most research has found no links - other factors are more likely to be the reason than ivf itself for the cancer.

On a personal note my best friend who has never had fertility treatment but has also never had a child was diagnosed with breast cancer at 34 years old - after chemo, masectomy and RT she's now better but if she HAD undergone ivf no doubt some would've blamed her cancer on that in much the same way the article in the original post seems to be doing for the American lady.


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Cosmic girl - just reading your signature - have you had immune testing - I would do that before you have any more frosties put back. The NHS missed part of my thrombophilia screeening and I was later diagnosed with a MTHFR , which means aspirin every day as well as 5G folic acid - SCuse me for butting in, but just though that you have had such a great response, this might be the problem. Excuse me for not minding my own business!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya

I've just read this on the BBC website

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15467844

for those wanting reasurrance I think this is a good report, although the risk can be slightly elevated after infertility drugs, its not like some stories would have you believe. If I'd of read either of the stories linked, it wouldn't of stopped me going for IVF, I wanted a baby and IVF was the only way I could fulfill my dream. The results are not conclusive and as an early poster has said there are lots of other factors that would make someone more likely to suffer from cancers, genetic or otherwise.

Shelley xx

/links


----------

